# what shall i do to save my plants?



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

they are just regular anubias and shouldnt be a problem but i cant keep them green and healthy


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

second


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Vampor said:


> they are just regular anubias and shouldnt be a problem but i cant keep them green and healthy


 First of all these are *NOT* Anubias for sure and i cannot tell the spiece from these photos (but i am thinking of Echinodorus Amazonicus).A clearer image would be helpfull.Second please describe in detail your setup.Tank,lighting,fertilization,water parameters...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i have light dual light ramp, right nowi dont use anything for the plants i just ran out of the fertilizier the lamps is at 58 watts and the ramp is 1.5 meters long, the water not sure about my parameters, what shall they be at?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

u need like a watt a gallon, so how ever many gallons your tank is, and a good liquid fertilizer is also very good, and flourite/laterite in your substrate never hurt anyone either.


----------

